# Algae conformation



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well after setting up the new tank (still kinda empty) I realized I didn't turn the co2 back on.  Neverthe less I now have algae. Not bad, yet but still very visible. What is it? Its very slimy and brown when remove from the water. Other possible causes (besides Co2)?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I can't really tell from the pic. Is it on the glass or the substrate?

Slimy and brown may be BGA which can be triggered by a lack of nitrates.

Need more info! How long has the tank been set up?

And if you say it's kind of empty, this can be a problem in itself...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Diatoms, perhaps? If so, a very common 'start up' algae. Add a couple of ottos, and as Laith said, a whole lot more plants and it should improve dramatically.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The tank is new. (About 3 days old). Plants are incomming. I was thinking hair algae covered with diatoms also. Grows too fast to be anything else. Haven't tested anything yet. Dosing the E.I. method. Could be too much trace?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a somewhat better pic on a bacopa that is on its last leg.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Much better pic! I would say thread/hair algae that is either covered in diatom algea or starting to die off. Since it is a new setup, I vot e for diatom covered. Get an old toothbrush and start twirling that stuff like spaghetti :smile: 

It will probably take a few days to a week of daily harassment and keeping the CO2 on but by then the Bacopa should have grown enough that you can top it and remove the algae covered bottom portions. If you let it go, that stuff will soon be entangled in your other plants and will be even harder to remove.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats what i've been doing. Twirling like spaghetti. I'm hoping the bacopa grows fast enough to top within the week.  I checked this morning (lights are still out) and it doesn't seem to be spreading.


----------

